
OpenCL University Kit (lectures from AMD) - octopus
http://developer.amd.com/zones/OpenCLZone/universities/Pages/default.aspx
======
AndrewMoffat
This is cool, but it's too bad I can't download without filling out a 1.5 page
registration form... _closes tab_

~~~
kragen
If anyone does get around to downloading it, and it's freely redistributable,
I'd like a copy.

~~~
AndrewMoffat
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/opencl_download/opencl_univ_kit_1.0....](http://s3.amazonaws.com/opencl_download/opencl_univ_kit_1.0.zip)

~~~
kragen
Thank you very much!

